# I'm Canadian - live in USA. How do I move my family to Canada from USA?



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

*I'm Canadian - live in USA. How do I move my American wife/kids to Canada from USA?*

Hello,

I'm a dual citizen (Canada/USA). I live in USA and married an American. 

What steps do I need to take to move to Canada permanently? Can my American spouse and kids live there too? How long does the process take?

I have looked at the Canada Immigration web site but I am not sure where I should be looking and what I need to do.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

nmreich said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a dual citizen (Canada/USA). I live in USA and married an American.
> 
> ...



Rather daunting trying to find the right information, isn't it?! Being Canadian, you could sponsor your family through an outside application. Here's the section that pertains to family class applications...

Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


.


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes it is daunting. There is just TOO much information all at once. 

Thank you so much for the link - it does make it easier. I don't know why their web site is so confusing, it's like information is all over the place, like a tangled web. But your link makes it much easier to see what needs to be done.

Which one of the following would I do:

1. Sponsor my wife only (to become a permanent resident), and apply for *citizenship* for my kids (since they can claim it by birthright),

or

2. Sponsor my wife AND kids to be permanent residents and worry about the citizenship later. (my only worry is that I was born overseas as well, and I know they are changing laws about that sort of "second-generation-born-overseas" sort of thing).


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

No problem, glad that the link helped somewhat. Just wait until you have to actually complete the application as it deals with at least 3 different methods of family class applications!! eeeek! 

Wish I could give you more information, but I sponsored my husband (from the UK) through an inland spousal application and there wasn't any children involved. Hopefully someone else here will have further insight for you.

.


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Oggy said:


> No problem, glad that the link helped somewhat. Just wait until you have to actually complete the application as it deals with at least 3 different methods of family class applications!! eeeek!
> 
> Wish I could give you more information, but I sponsored my husband (from the UK) through an inland spousal application and there wasn't any children involved. Hopefully someone else here will have further insight for you.
> 
> .


Hello Oggy,

Do you know how it works as far as health care? Is my wife eligible for Canadian health care as soon as she becomes a permanent resident?

Also, if you don't mind, how long did it take (from start to end) for you to get your husband legal to live permanently in Canada?

Thanks!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Much like the States, it varies as to what province you'll be relocating to. As my husband was in BC with me, he was able to get his coverage before obtaining PR. From what I understand, once PR has been attained and the person has resided in the province for 3 months, he/she is then eligible for BCMSP. If say a person arrives at the end of a calendar month, that month is included in the 3 month wait. You can check out BC's plan at MSP - Eligibility and Enrollment

During that time there is no coverage, but there are insurance plans that you can get to cover the waiting period. I've been told that if you apply within the first 30 days of arrival in the province, Pacific Blue Cross provides such coverage - Pacific Blue Cross | BC Life - BC's most trusted provider of health, dental and travel benefits

Our application was affected by a 5 month RCMP fingerprint check backlog (hubs had been in Canada longer than 6 months when he applied) and with the introduction that year of the PR card... we ended up waiting almost 13 months. Mind you this was 5+ years ago, so things have probably changed somewhat. I've heard that outside applications don't take as long as an inland application, but in saying that I think the norm is approximately 7 to 9 months. The CIC website does have a section that lets you know how long to expect to wait for each portion of the application. 

PS) It's been nice to have someone acknowledge information provided here!  

.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nmreich said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a dual citizen (Canada/USA). I live in USA and married an American.
> 
> ...


Permanent residents living in Canada and Canadian citizens living in or out of Canada may sponsor their spouses, common-law partners, conjugal partners and the dependent children of those persons to enter Canada as permanent residents. 
A child is considered to be dependent if he/she: 
is under the age of 22 and does not have a spouse or common-law partner 
is a full-time student and has been substantially dependent on a parent for financial support since before the age of 22, or since becoming a spouse or common-law partner (if this happened before age 22) or 
has been financially dependent on a parent since before the age of 22 because of a disability.
Go to:Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children
for procedures.


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you Auld.

I called the Canadian consulate in Buffalo, NY and spoke to a very friendly lady who gave me some good information. I am gathering my documents for my children to obtain their Canadian Citizenship Certificates. It will take about 10 - 12 months. She said that if I cross the border in order to live in Canada I can show the border people my receipt as proof that I applied for Canadian Citizenship Certificates for my two young children.

As for my wife, she will have to go a different route and I will have to sponsor her as a Permanent Resident. The lady from the Canadian consulate said that if I was to move to Canada that it would arouse suspicion if I came before she had her permanent resident card AND with a moving truck filled with our belongings and she would probably be denied at the border.

I will likely make a trip up to Canada in the near future to apply for my Canadian Passport. The lady in Buffalo said that it should take about 10 business days if I apply IN CANADA. 

Getting the correct photos was rather difficult here in USA, surprisingly. Most professional photo studios are suited to American Passports and don't have "templates" for Canada. So we spent many hours with them trying to get them to make PERFECT pictures (size, dimensions, white-space, etc). We used a company called the "Picture People". It's a shame that I couldn't use my own photography skills and make my own photos like I did with my family's US passports. The Canadian photos MUST be taken by a "professional" studio. But oh well... at least it's done now.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds as if you could be on your way. Great news. As a matter of interest, do you have family/friends in Canada? Where in the USA are you presently situated? 
I wish you all the best.


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Sounds as if you could be on your way. Great news. As a matter of interest, do you have family/friends in Canada? Where in the USA are you presently situated?
> I wish you all the best.


I have a brother who lives in Toronto, and uncles/aunts/cousins who also live in the Toronto area. My mother is from Toronto originally.

I currently live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well if Toronto is your destination you will not experience the dramatic impact of winter that most ex-pats on this and other sites find so disturbing. Presumably you know the area and you will have plenty of help with your move.
Good Luck,
Brian.


----------



## Johanne (May 19, 2009)

Hello Anyone and Everyone:

I am a permanent resident in the USA and I have relocated in Edmonton, Alberta due to my husband work. 

My husband is American.

I have 3 kids that were born in the USA. I have applied for there canadian citizenship and it has been already 5 months and I just received a letter stating that it will take anywhere between 5-10 months.

How to I sponsor my husband.
He is presently on a work permit expiring in 2011.

Can I apply for spousal sponsorship before his work permit expiration?
How long will be the process be?
What would be the best way to go about it?

Thank you everyone.


----------

